

Marketing lessons from Google - shabda
http://42topics.com/blog/2008/04/marketing-lessons-from-google/

======
marcell
"They might create better algorithms(and I profesize that Yahoo’s algorithm is
at least as good as Google’s), but more data beats better algorithms, and
Google has way more data than Yahoo or Microsoft have. Social search has so
much potential, and yet we see half baked products from Wikia?"

This is the most vapid thing I've read in a while.

